# Branch Warrren and Erik Fankhouser Leg Training



## Gregzs (Jun 15, 2010)

Xero Limits presents: Branch Warren and Erik Fankhouser Train Legs at the MD Seminar Part One

Xero Limits presents: Branch Warren and Erik Fankhouser Train Legs at the MD Seminar Part Two


----------



## davegmb (Jun 15, 2010)

The guy in the yellow T-shirt has the biggest calves i have ever seen on human or animal lol. They talk about doing some sets with 100 reps to stimulate growth, wow thats just contrary to what you always hear about which rep range stimulates growth. i take it these guys use steroids and these sorts of rep ranges wouldnt be suitable for somebody doing it natural? Great post by the way.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 15, 2010)

You would be surprised. I actually get terrific growth on my calves in rep ranges as high as 50. I have never gone higher than that, and calves and forearms seem to be the only muscles that benefit from a rep range that high.


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 20, 2010)

YouTube - The House Trains Wheels, One Week Out


----------



## Guidedbyscience (Jul 26, 2010)

what a cool dude Erik is.


----------



## twarrior (Jul 26, 2010)

Monster calves...damn...I also noticed they both mention (and it's on video here) that they use a mix of smith machine routines in their leg workouts in addition to the standard squat routines.  Nothing like the awesome leg display at the end and their own words to validate the need to incorporate smith machines into the workout along with the standard squat.


----------

